# Turn It Up! - The Grass Roots



## Guest (Sep 3, 2018)

View attachment 107429


_"Turn it up, turn it up, little bit higher, radio
Turn it up, that's enough, so you know it's got soul
Radio, radio turn it up..."
_- Van Morrison

The average length of the 45 rpm single is 3 minutes and 30 seconds...

If you can't say what needs to be said in 3 minutes and 30 seconds then it probably isn't worth saying...

"Turn It Up!" is a series about those classic tunes played on radio stations the world over that still live on over the airwaves of our memories and the artists who created them...

*The Grass Roots*

The Grass Roots are an American rock band that charted frequently between 1966 and 1975. The band was originally the creation of Lou Adler and songwriting duo P. F. Sloan and Steve Barri.

In their career, they achieved two gold albums, one gold single and charted singles on the Billboard Hot 100 a total of 21 times. Among their charting singles, they achieved Top 10 three times, Top 20 three times and Top 40 eight times. They have sold over 20 million records worldwide.

In the beginning, they were one of many U.S. guitar pop/rock bands, but with the help of Barri and their other producers, they developed a unique sound for which they drew as heavily on British beat as on soul music, rhythm and blues and folk rock. Many of their recordings featured a brass section, which was a novelty in those days among American rock bands, with groups like Chicago just developing.

The bulk of the band's material continued to be written by Dunhill Records staff (not only Sloan and Barri) and the LA studio-musicians who were part of what became known as the Wrecking Crew played the music on most, if not all, of their hits. The Grass Roots also recorded songs written by the group's musicians, which appeared on their albums and the B-sides of many hit singles.

The Grass Roots still frequently appear at popular resorts and casinos located across the USA as the headlining act.

The list of current and former members is so extensive that it's difficult to find anyone who hasn't actually been a member of the Grass Roots at one time or another.

Source: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Grass_Roots

Peak US Chart position in parenthesis -

"*Let's Live For Today*" - 1967 - (# 8) -





 - (Studio version)





 - (Live video)

"*Midnight Confessions*" - 1968 - (# 5) -





 - (Studio version)





 - (Live version)

"*I'd Wait a Million Years*" - 1969 - (# 15) -






"*Temptation Eyes*" - 1970 - (# 15) -






"*Sooner Or Later*" - 1971 - (# 9) -





 - Studio version





 - (Live version)

"*Two Divided By Love*" - 1971 - (# 16) -


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Never heard of them. Checked, but they never had a (top40) hit in the Netherlands.


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2018)

Art Rock said:


> Never heard of them. Checked, but they never had a (top40) hit in the Netherlands.


Click on the links and check 'em out... They're one of my favourites and they invoke quite pleasant memories of a certain person, place, and time...

My killer karaoke song is Nick Lowe's "What's So Funny 'Bout Peace, Love, and Understanding?" but there isn't a karaoke joint in all of Atlantic Canada (Nova Scotia, New Brunswick, PEI, Labrador, and Newfoundland) which will allow me to sing it four times in one night (When it comes to karaoke, Canada can be as brutally oppressive as the former Soviet Union) and so my back up killer karaoke song is "Sooner or Later" which they allowed me to sing like twice max and then it was either "get the hell off the stage, eh?" or switch to "This Old Heart Of Mine" by the Isley Brothers. My karaoke career stalled to such an extent in AC that I had to move back to an entirely different region and province (Québec). A province which will tolerate ten straight performances (two by Mrs. Nova Scotia) of Celine Dion's "My Heart Will Go On" - the theme from "Titanic" but draws the line at my second attempt to belt out "What's So Funny 'Bout Peace, Love, and Understanding"... "_Pas une seconde fois! Descendez de la scène!, eh?" _


----------

